# Westenschouwen/Neeltje Jans



## sporti2000 (10. Juli 2006)

Hallo,

ich wollte am Wochenende mal nach Westenschouwen zum Brandungsangeln und nach Neeltje Jans zum Spinnfischen. Weiß einer ob dort im Moment gefangen wird, oder hat jemand sonst noch Tipps für mich zum angeln dort?  
Ich bin für alle Hinweise dankbar, da ich selber noch nicht dort geangelt habe.#6 

Gruß Marcel


----------



## Rob.a.m. (11. Juli 2006)

*AW: Westenschouwen/Neeltje Jans*

An den Strände bei Westenschouwen werden zur Zeit Aal, Seezunde und hier da kleinere Wolfsbarsche gefangen. Ich kann dir aber eher die Strände zwischen Domburg und Westkapelle emphelen, dort werden in der nacht schöne Seezungen gefangen -50cm.
Naja, und auf Neeltje Jaans heißt es um erfolgreich mit der Spinnrute zu fischen, suchen, suchen, suchen.

Gruß Rob
Team angelmagazin.com


----------



## sporti2000 (11. Juli 2006)

*AW: Westenschouwen/Neeltje Jans*

Hallo Rob,

wie ist dass eigentlich auf den Buhnen von Neeltje Jans abends zu angeln? Lohnt es sich dort auch auf Grund angeln zu gehen?


----------



## Rob.a.m. (11. Juli 2006)

*AW: Westenschouwen/Neeltje Jans*

Wenn du dort ein Platz ergattern kannst, lohnt es sich mit Seeringler und Messermuschel als Cocktail. 

Gruß Rob
Team angelmagazin.com


----------



## sporti2000 (11. Juli 2006)

*AW: Westenschouwen/Neeltje Jans*

Also ist da abends und nachts auch die Hölle los? Die Buhnen sind doch lang, da muß es doch einen Platz geben? #6 Also ist das dort auch der Hotspot zum Nachangeln?

Gruß Marcel


----------



## Rob.a.m. (17. Juli 2006)

*AW: Westenschouwen/Neeltje Jans*

Zur Zeit würde ich die Molen und Umgebung nicht grade als Hot Spot bezeichnen. Da zu dieser Jahreszeit die Fische sich in der Schelde gut verteilt haben. Ein wahrer Hot Spot sind die Molen auf Neeltje Jans nur zu beginn der Saison, mitte Mai bis anfang Juni. Zu dieser Zeit ist dort auch die Hölle los. 

Gruß Rob


----------



## Björn W.(BW) (26. Juli 2006)

*AW: Westenschouwen/Neeltje Jans*

Hallo!
Hätte da mal ne Frage.
Lohnt sich zur Zeit auch ein Versuch mit der Spinnrute bzw. Makrelenpaternoster vom Brouwersdam aus auf Markelen,Wolfsbarsch und Hornhecht?
Wollte Sonntag mal hochfahren.
Was ist im Bezug auf die Gezeiten dort zu beachten?

Gruss

Björn


----------



## Maashunter (27. Juli 2006)

*AW: Westenschouwen/Neeltje Jans*

Hallo,war am Montag von Neeltje Jan aus mit einem der beiden Kutter raus ,wir hatten mit vierMann so um die 100 Makrelen also es läuft im Moment sehr gut. zur Info die Kutter fahren um 7.30 los und sind so um 16.00 zurück.am Brouwersdamm läuft es nicht so gut ,an der Landzunge bei Renesse werden mäßig Makrelen gefangen.Gruß Josef PS. Eine voranmeldung beim Kutterkapitän wäre nicht schlecht ,hier die tel.Nr. 0111-481505 Sportviserij  Hoogerwerf


----------



## Rob.a.m. (28. Juli 2006)

*AW: Westenschouwen/Neeltje Jans*

@ Björn, den Brouwerdam (bzw. Schleuße), kann ich dir z.Z. nicht empfehlen, einfach zu viele "Angler" und tschuldigung Gesocks. Um in Ruhe Fisch mit der Spinnrute fangen würde ich dir zum Südufer der Oosterschelde raten. Wo man tieferes Wasser erreichen kann wie z.B.den Hafen von Burghsluis, die Molen vom Schelphoek oder an der Zeelandbrücke bei Zierickzee wird am Abend sehr gut gefangen, Makrelen, Wolfsbarsch... .
Ein schnell geführter Blinker in Heringsform wie der Moresilda oder der Pilgram bringen z.Z. die meisten Fische#6.

Gruß Rob
Team angelmagazin.com
PS. wenn du dich doch in das Getümmel am Brouwersdam schmeißen möchtest ist die beste Zeit bei ablaufenden Wasser an der Nordseeseite.


----------



## Björn W.(BW) (29. Juli 2006)

*AW: Westenschouwen/Neeltje Jans*

Danke Jungs für die Infos!

@rob
Kenne das Getümmel an der Schleuse am Brouwersdam von früher und wenn der Hering da läuft kann man das ja nicht wirklich als angeln bezeichnen.
Da wollte ich auch nicht hin.
Wenn dann auf der anderen Seite, also zur Nordsee hin.
Habe da vor Jahren mal in brusttiefem Wasser mitten zwischen raubenden Meerforellen gestanden und hatte natürlich keine Angel mit.

Gruss

Björn


----------



## Rob.a.m. (30. Juli 2006)

*AW: Westenschouwen/Neeltje Jans*

@Björn, du weißt doch das die Zeeforel in NL ganzjährig geschohnt ist. Hab dort in der Nähe aber auch schon welche beim Wolfsbarschangeln gefangen|supergri. Die Nordseeforellen machen aber ordentlich dampf an der Spinnrute#r.

Gruß Rob


----------



## Björn W.(BW) (30. Juli 2006)

*AW: Westenschouwen/Neeltje Jans*

@Rob
Ja,ja das weiss ich mit den Meerforellen in NL.
Aber wenn dann mal eine auf den Meerfore.. ähhhh Wolfsbarschblinker geht was kann ich dann dafür? 
Bei mir gilt aber falls ich eine fangen würde eh nur schnell ein Bild machen und wieder zurück.
Bei Wolfsbarsch, vorrausgesetzt er hat das Mindestmaß, sähe das anders aus.
Würde so einen doch gerne mal probieren doch die Preise beim Fischhändler schrecken einen doch ziemlich ab.
Also heisst es selber fangen und ich denke mal das wird auch nicht sooo leicht.
Mal sehen.
Wir sind jetzt heute doch nicht hochgefahren weil die im Wetterbericht ziemlich viel Regen oben gemeldet hatten.
Vielleicht nächstes Wochenende.

Gruss

Björn


----------



## Rob.a.m. (30. Juli 2006)

*AW: Westenschouwen/Neeltje Jans*

Jo, das Wetter ist nicht für die Küste gemacht.
Einfach ist das mit dem Wolfsbarschangeln nicht.
Da die Fische nicht Standort treu sind heißt es suchen, suchen, suchen,... .
Hier aber mal ein Paar Tipps von mir:
http://www.dreamlake-fishing.com/angelmagazin/angeln_wolfsbarsch.html
(...unten gehts weiter )

Gruß Rob 
Team angelmagazin.com


----------

